# Buckboard bacon



## chippewa (Jan 7, 2017)

I made 17# of buckboard bacon and it turned out amazing!    I had 4 pork butts that I deboned snd cut in half  saving the fatty top halves for the bacon and the bottoms were used to make smoked andouille sausage.  

I used simple dry brine of 
-1TBS TQ
-1 1/2 tsp maple sugar
-1 1/2 tsp brown sugar
Per pound of meat and coated, bagged and put in the fridge for 7 days rotating  and mixing every 2 days. 
Pulled out and rinsed and soaked for 30 min then patted dry and covered with butcher grind black pepper and put on racks in the fridge overnight to form pellicle. 
Pulled out the next morning to get to room temp while I got the smoker warmed to 120•
My mes 40 with a new mailbox mod and old tv cabinet to put It on.  

Put in 1 hour no smoke and got a-maze-en pellet smoker loaded with pit master started.   
Added smoke and let it go for 10 hours rotating the shelfs half way thru.  
Pulled out and let cool then bagged and let mellow in fridge for 3 days.  Then partially froze, sliced, and vac sealed.  












IMG_1121.JPG



__ chippewa
__ Jan 7, 2017


















IMG_1123.JPG



__ chippewa
__ Jan 7, 2017


















IMG_1125.JPG



__ chippewa
__ Jan 7, 2017







I


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2017)

That's some good looking BBB!

Well done!!

Al


----------



## smokin jay (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice bbb! Good job!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 7, 2017)

Love that stuff!  Nice work


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Jan 8, 2017)

Nice!  Given the difference in cost of belly vs butt I need to try some bbb


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2017)

Nice Load !!---Looks Great, Chip!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks a lot like the way I do my BBB.

Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 8, 2017)

Real nice looking BBB!  I need to restock soon.  Better get working on that this week..


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 8, 2017)

Looks really good, bet it fries up fantastic.


----------



## chippewa (Jan 8, 2017)

MDGirlinFL said:


> Nice!  Given the difference in cost of belly vs butt I need to try some bbb


You arnt kidding. $1.59 for butts and $4.50 for belly when I looked


----------



## chippewa (Jan 8, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Looks really good, bet it fries up fantastic.


Yeah it does with just enough grease.   It all has to do with the low temps I believe


----------



## chippewa (Jan 8, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Load !!---Looks Great, Chip!!!:drool
> 
> Looks a lot like the way I do my BBB.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2017)

You did a Great Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And like I said, That's a Beautiful pile of BBB !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

